
Mac Pro 2019 Teardown - crazygringo
https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Mac+Pro+2019+Teardown/128922
======
crazygringo
> _" The new Mac Pro is a Fixmas miracle: beautiful, amazingly well put
> together, and a masterclass in repairability... Motivations and quibbles
> aside, this is without a doubt the most repairable Apple product in recent
> memory."_

It's good to see a signal like this that perhaps Apple doesn't have a
_universal_ anti-repair philosophy, just a "make it thinner" philosophy. But
that when thin isn't a goal...

~~~
kitsunesoba
I would say this is pretty accurate. The first two generations of iMac G5 for
example were beautifully laid out internally and a dream to work on. When did
that all go down the toilet? When they decided the iMac needed to be thinner.
The third generation of iMac G5 onward were dramatically thinner at the cost
of repairability.

------
Eric_WVGG
We’ve now seen three products released since the creation of the “Pro Workflow
Team” (iMac Pro, 16" “magic keyboard” Macbook Pro, Mac Pro). This team
apparently consists of "artists and creatives who came out of the industry, in
the video, audio, and 3D space, [... and] system architecture people and deep
computer scientists that partner with the first group,” all working alongside
the product designers.

The iMac Pro was fairly well received, and the 16" Macbook Pro is near
universally acclaimed. Early word on the Mac Pro is that it’s great for folks
who need that kind of lift. It sounds like this plan is paying off.

~~~
crazygringo
That's fascinating, I didn't know about the Pro Workflow Team.

It's very cool and actually deeply satisfying to see a company recognize
customer feedback, build a team to address it, and deliver on it.

Capitalism working at its best, rather than its worst. :)

------
ksec
Is the Trade off for T2 Security worth it, when you have to paid the most
ridiculously priced SSD upgrade on the market from Apple?

Other than that it is near perfect apart form the price. I was willing to
spend $3K for it, and I sort of expect with Apple that could mean I paid a
little more for upgrade so I guess may be $3.5- $4K. When they announced it
was $6K and for that Spec. I am completely priced out.

~~~
TimTheTinker
$3K wouldn't buy an equivalent machine from any other vendor. For example, try
configuring an equivalent workstation from Dell: [https://www.dell.com/en-
us/work/shop/workstations-isv-certif...](https://www.dell.com/en-
us/work/shop/workstations-isv-certified/precision-7920-tower-
workstation/spd/precision-7920-workstation/xctopt7920us_4?view=configurations)

You'll usually find that the Mac is cheaper than an equivalent configuration
from another vendor (at least if selecting Intel processors - that all changes
if you switch to equivalent AMD compute cores). And the bigger/more powerful
the configuration, the higher the price from an equivalent vendor. To exactly
match the maxed-out configuration, you'd pay $75k to Dell (vs $50k for the Mac
Pro).

------
cicloid
So odd seeing it score a 9. The sad part is that we accepted that as the odd
thing and not the norm

